# SS Adirondack



## lisa fulthorpe (Aug 29, 2008)

Hello I'm doing the history on my family and would be grateful, if anyone has any information on the SS Adirondack.

It was built in June 1879 by C.Mitchell & Co in Newcastle. On its last voyage, sailing from the River Tyne on 7th March 1891. It was lost at sea in storms. 

I would like any information as one of my relatives was on board.

Thanks

Lisa


----------



## Seemore (Nov 1, 2005)

Good morning to you, bit additional info :- Built 1879 Mitchell Low Waker yard No 380 for Tapscott Shpg Co, Liverpool last contact with ship was off Start Point on the 10.3.1891. it may help your research.
seemore


----------



## lisa fulthorpe (Aug 29, 2008)

Good morning and thanks for the information.

Lisa


----------



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

Lisa, a few more details:
Launched on June 18, 1879 by Charles Mitchell & Co, Low Walker, the 200hp engine then installed by the Wallsend Slipway & Engineering Co..
Gross: 1,999 LOA: 292', Beam: 35', capacity of almost 3,000tons deadweight, iron hull, single screw. 

Bruce


----------



## ian d.cameron (Jul 3, 2005)

ADIRONDACK Official Number 81292
Good morning Lisa
There is a crew list for her at the National Archives for 1891. This could give you some info on your relative, such as. Address, next of kin, wages, previous ship etc.
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/...75650&CATLN=6&Highlight=,81292&accessmethod=0

Click on Request This
Choose Digital Express, Jpeg, Go
In the Please Add Information Box ask for:
Crew list for Official Number 81292 ADIRONDACK for March 1891
If you choose Gold service it will be delivered to you PC.

Just checked the link but the do***ents seems to be in use, you can either wait awhile before trying again or go for an estimate. The estimate could take two week but you don’t know when the other party will be finished with it so maybe an estimate would be your best bet. Unless it’s yourself that is the other party.
Hope this helps some.


----------



## melliget (Dec 3, 2006)

Hi Lisa.

Here is the report in The Times, which includes the names of the crew:

The Times, Monday, Apr 27, 1891
DISASTERS AT SEA
There seems to be no longer the slightest doubt as
to the fate of the Liverpool steamer Adirondack and
her crew of 27 hands, as she has not been seen since
March 10, when she was spoken in the Channel by a
North German Lloyd's steamer. The Adirondack, an
iron screw steamer of 1,999 tons register, was built at
Newcastle in 1879, and sailed from the Tyne for
Genoa with a cargo of coal on March 6. She is 48
days overdue. The following is a list of her crew as
shipped at Shields:- Arthur Ellison, master; Charles
B. Scott and Alexander Ballantine, first and second
officers; O. Olson, carpenter; David Edington,
steward; Henry Jones, cook; Peter M'Dermott,
boatswain; John Rouse, Anton Hansen, Hylmer
Olsen, G. A. Nordstrom, J. Partington, Emil Petersen,
Allan Bromley, and James Watson, able seamen;
William Dunlop, Thomas H. Hall, and Edward
Murray, chief, second, and third engineers; William
Richards, donkeyman; James Clarke, John Dunn,
John Clarke, Albert Keene, John Mines, Robert
Rennie, and Peter Smith, firemen; and John R.
Tubman, engineers' steward.


regards,
Martin


----------



## lisa fulthorpe (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks Ian I have tried the site but as you said its in use. I'll keep trying.
Thankyou for the information and thanks to everyone else who has kindly replied.


----------



## lisa fulthorpe (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Martin do you know where I could get a copy of this. My relative in the one on bottom of the list J Tubman, he was only 18year old.

Many thanks for the help.

Lisa


----------



## melliget (Dec 3, 2006)

Lisa.

Send me a Private Message via the forum, advise your email address and I can send you a copy of the original article from The Times (in PNG image file format).

regards,
Martin


----------



## Jan Hendrik (Feb 14, 2005)

Picture taken in 1888, I have no source.
Jan


----------



## melliget (Dec 3, 2006)

Jan.

I noticed yesterday, scanning through articles in The Times, that there was a mention of the ADIRONDACK in shipping news well after the date it was thought to have been lost. This initially confused me - thought that perhaps it had been found and raised - but then I checked the Miramar index and there were 2 ships of the same name around the same time. The second ADIRONDACK, a passenger/cargo ship of about the same tonnage, was launched in 1888, so I wonder if your photo, Jan, is actually that ship, seeing as the year matches that of the photo..?

regards,
Martin


----------



## Jan Hendrik (Feb 14, 2005)

Martin, you are right, there have been 2 ships and I had initially noticed that too.
On second thoughts the picture I placed must be the one built in 1888.

The series of pictures I have state the name of the ship and the year built, so it must be the passenger vessel which is probably not the one you are looking for.

Meanwhile best regards,
Jan


----------



## Captain Scarface (Apr 26, 2007)

Family mystery solved after all these years. RIP James Watson


----------



## Debbie henderson (Nov 9, 2020)

lisa fulthorpe said:


> Hi Martin do you know where I could get a copy of this. My relative in the one on bottom of the list J Tubman, he was only 18year old.
> 
> Many thanks for the help.
> 
> Lisa


Hi there. I don’t know if you already know but your relative J Tubman is buried in St Bartholomews graveyard in Benton, Newcastle. It was the name of the ship that prompted me to google this. Like I say you probably already know. Debbie 

now


----------

